# h.mem



## Hibiki (Jul 18, 2006)

hi guys just thought i'd share some of my pics


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pix, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hibiki (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 21, 2006)

getting ready to moult i see - those type of mantids are wondurfull when there fuklly grown


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2006)

Can you make em a little bit bigger?


----------



## wuwu (Jul 21, 2006)

i don't know what you're talking about. they look fine on my 40" monitor. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2006)

> i don't know what you're talking about. they look fine on my 40" monitor. :lol:


 :lol: Yeah I know right.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 21, 2006)

i would post pic but my camera is not working i have pictures. i think i lost the uploader and the charger somewhere behide my computer lol


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2006)

> wuwu Posted: Fri Jul 21, 2006 3:02 pm Post subject: i don't know what you're talking about. they look fine on my 40" monitor.


That was funny...... :lol:


----------



## Hibiki (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Hibiki (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2006)

Hibiki, those pics are WAY too big! Please make them smaller before posting anymore.


----------

